# دار الهندسه



## مهندس الشرقيه (29 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخوان هل يعتبر العمل في مكتب دار الهندسه ذو خبره قويه

ارجوكم افيدوني وماهي طبيعة عمل الاستشاري بالتفصيل


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس الشرقيه قال:


> يا اخوان هل يعتبر العمل في مكتب دار الهندسه ذو خبره قويه
> 
> ارجوكم افيدوني وماهي طبيعة عمل الاستشاري بالتفصيل


 

دا القوة ذاتها
اقبل وانت مغمض
اما عمل الاستشاري
انا ارى انه عكننت المقاول
لكن اخونا محمدج -ميكانيك
عنده راي آخر:58:


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

1- يعمل في المشروع
ودامهمته متابعة المقاول لتنفيذ الاعمال حسب المواصفات واصول الصناعة
وحصر الاعمال ومطابقتها مع جداول العقد ومطابقتها مع المواد المعتمدة 
من قبل الاستشاري و/او المالك
واعتماد اصطاف المقاول مهندسون وفنيين وعمالة
وقد يعتمد المخططات والتقديمات في الموقع
او يعتمدها غيره في المكتب
ونواصل
ارجو من الاستشاريين التداخل لفائدة الزميل والفائدة العامة
اما دارالهندسة
فهو مكتب عالمي اقصد في اكثر من دولة
وسمعته حسنه جدا
والافر ممتاز


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك ويسر الله امرك

اشكرك على الاضافه وفي انتظار بقية الاخوه واتمنى منهم الافاده لاحرمكم الله الاجر والثواب


----------



## mohamed mech (29 سبتمبر 2010)

فرصة لاى مهندس فعلا


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> فرصة لاى مهندس فعلا


 
محمد سلام ومشتاقون
ارجو شرح عمل المهندس الاستشاري
والا افتي انا


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (29 سبتمبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> فرصة لاى مهندس فعلا



ممكن تعطيني خلفيه عن عمل المكتب 
وايهما اقوى هوه ولا زهير فايز

ارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed mech (29 سبتمبر 2010)

المكتب له ترتيت عالمى مرتفع
و من افضل المكاتب فى التصميم فى مصر و الادارة فى لبنان
و من افضل المكاتب الاشراف فى السعودية و يكاد يكون الاول 
و رواتبه مرتفع نسبياً
و فيه نظام و ادارة مثل المكاتب الاجنبية


----------



## محب الحرمين (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ما شاء الله اقبل وان كنت افضل ان تبدأ كمقاول لكن العمل في دار الهندسة فرصة ممتازة ما شاء الله الكل يتمناها 
للعلم انا اعمل كمقاول ودار الهندسة هم الاستشاري علية 

اما دور الاستشاري في العمل فهو بيعمل زي الكتاب ما بيقول بمعني عنده مخططات ومواصفات للمشروع فعليه يتابع اعمال الموقع واستلام الاعمال طبقا للمخططات والمواصفات لكن مع التحفظ ان المواصفات والمخططات مش قران يعني ممكن يغير في حدود المقبول فنيا ودي مش بيعملها غير قلة ممن عندهم خبرة باعمال التنفيذ وعندهم جرأة في اتخاذ القرار لان بعضهم زي دار الهندسة بيكون عندهم court team وده بيكون مسؤليته اعتماد المواد والمخططات للمشروع بس في الموقع بييجي للمهندس ال senior وبيعرض المقول عليه عينة من المعتمدة عن طريق الكورت تيم للتاكد من انها هي المعتمدة 


اما بخصوص زهير فايز فهو مكتب محترم جدا بس طبعا انا بسمع ان دار الهندسة هو رقم 7 علي مستوي العالم فهناك فرق 
اتمني اكون اتكلمت صح


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2010)

الاستشاري في المكتب
1- ممكن يعمل تصميم
2- دراسات وتسعير
3- اعتمادات المخططات من المقاول
4- اعتماد التقديمات الفنية برضو من المقاول

مهندس الشرقية
انا ومحب الحرمين مقاولين
ما تنسى تساعدنا بعدين
في اعتماد المواد والمخططات
لو اتلاقينا في مشروع:77::60:


----------



## hamadalx (30 سبتمبر 2010)

المقاول .. دايما مسكين


----------



## ahmed mohamed (30 سبتمبر 2010)

دا القوة ذاتها
اقبل وانت مغمض
اما عمل الاستشاري
انا ارى انه عكننت المقاول
لكن اخونا محمدج -ميكانيك
عنده راي آخر:58:[/quote]
والله انت عسل يا بشمهندس


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين

واسال الله ان ييسر امرنت وامركم

شكرا يا اخواني


----------



## elomda_5 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

توكل علي الله واقبل فهي من اكبر الشركات الاستشارية في العالم


----------



## hossam83 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

rabena yew3edna


----------



## م/ محمد عرفه (6 أكتوبر 2010)

طبعا مكتب كبير لو فيه فرصه لمهندس خبرة 10 سنوات فى اعمال الطرق والمواد واختبارات المواد [email protected]


----------



## حمادةالكبير (20 نوفمبر 2010)

المكتب فوق الممتاز
توكل على الله
أمل ايضاح كيف حصلت على الفرصة فيه
أمل الاتصال بى على [email protected]


----------



## ahmed ezz elarab (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بص يا حبيبى انا هقولك نصيحة حلوة قوى 

انت مش هتخش المكتب دة لانك سيحت لنفسك واتحسدت يا معلم 
كل ايللى على الموقع وفاهم يعرف يعنى ايه دار الهندسة 
ولوة دخلت خدنا تحت جناحك يا عم


----------



## M.M.Gamal (26 يونيو 2011)

هو علي مدي معرفتي يا جماعه 
ان دار الهندسه مرتبتها كبيره
لكن مبيبقوش علي حد و ممكن يمشوا اي حد في اي وقت

و كمان مفيهاش فرص للترقي

والله اعلم


----------



## M.M.Gamal (26 يونيو 2011)

هو علي مدي معرفتي يا جماعه 
ان دار الهندسه مرتبتها كبيره
لكن مبيبقوش علي حد و ممكن يمشوا اي حد في اي وقت

و كمان مفيهاش فرص للترقي

والله اعلم


----------



## mohamedtop (27 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يوفقك يا هندسه


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (7 مارس 2012)

ربنا يوفقك وتوكل علي الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 مارس 2012)

اقبل و توكل على الله 
ياريت لهم فرع في الشرقية 
ربنا يوفقك و ح تلاقينا في ظهرك سند بعد الله تعالي
بخصوص دور الاستشاري ارجو المرور على موضوعاتي و الأهم ان المهندس محمد عبد الرحيم و المهندس زانيتي يتكرموا بالمداخلة لنحصل على قراءة متكاملة لدور الاستشاري
لأن كثير من الشباب حديثو التخرج الذين يعملون بالمجال يفهمون ان دور الاستشاري تقطيع هدوم المقاول للأسف


----------



## ben_sala7 (8 مارس 2012)

والله انا شايف ان المقاولات شغلها اصعب بس فيها خبره احسن واسرع من المكتب 
وبرضه الموضوع بيتوقف على انت هتكون ف الموقع ومتابع الشغل ولا شغلك فالاول والاخر ف المكتب يعنى تصميم بس
انا شغال ف مكتب بس حاسس انى طلعت السلم من اخره فى حاجات كتير فايتانى مهندس المقاول بيبقى عارفها كويس استخير ربنا وربنا يقدملك اللى فيه الخير


----------



## drmady (10 مارس 2012)

تمام


----------

